# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  > [SOLVED] How to I stop Excel Forum from sending me spam messages?

## Clueless in Seattle

From time to time I'll get a message from this forum with a Subject line such as "[MUST READ] Top 30 Microsoft Excel Interview Questions!."

A minor nuisance, to be sure.  But still, I'd prefer to not receive them.

Is there a way to opt out?

----------


## Paul

Not positive, but I think you can do so using these steps:

1. While logged into the site, click the 'User CP' link in the menu bar at top of page.
2. Along the left-hand side of the Settings page, click the 'Edit Profile' link.
3. Scroll to the bottom of the Profile page, and next to 'News-Letter' select 'No'.
4. Click 'Save Changes'

Hope that works!

----------


## FDibbins

If that does not work, mark the forum as spam in your email program - many members have done that

----------


## Clueless in Seattle

So easy when you know how!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Thanks Paul!

----------

